# Direct Replacement for Zig X7 Onboard Charger?



## selawman (Sep 24, 2012)

Some may have seen my previous post regarding losing power to 12v items when on hookup in my Elddis Autostratus EB SE.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-145664-.html
I believe, following the extremely helpful advice I received and after installing a brand new leisure battery, that the fault lies with the charger.
So, simple question, can anyone advise the best direct, (as in no modifications required),replacement for the old charger ( Zig X7)? 
Many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

O'Learys website states that the X70 is a direct replacement. They sell them or there are some on Ebay around £130

I found these Zinger chargers on Ebay, not sure if they are a copy of Zig....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Caravan-M...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item5af7681fdd

there is also a Zig repair service on Ebay..

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Caravan-a...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item20db183d7a


----------



## selawman (Sep 24, 2012)

paulmold said:


> O'Learys website states that the X70 is a direct replacement. They sell them or there are some on Ebay around £130
> 
> I found these Zinger chargers on Ebay, not sure if they are a copy of Zig....
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for that, I shall have a look at the options.


----------



## snailsontour (May 1, 2005)

Try phoning Zig (01527 556715) and asking them what they would recommend. I tried them to get a replacement for the obsolete charger for my old A/S Duetto and bought an updated refurbished unit off them.


----------



## selawman (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for that, good idea!


----------

